# Seniors Just Want To Have Fun 2



## AprilT (Jan 29, 2016)

I love these grandma's, just having a grand ole time.

This woman is funny, listen/read for what she says near the car door












This grannie is right on beat, so cool


----------



## Pappy (Jan 29, 2016)

This are fun, April.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 29, 2016)

Love it!


----------



## Ina (Jan 29, 2016)

Me too. And when no one is watching we can we can be as silly as we want without looking like Tiny Tim tip toeing throught the tulips.  The first time I saw him was in the one and only porn film I ever saw. He played a rapist in the old wild wild west.  Horse and all.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 29, 2016)

To answer a SF buddies thoughts on my moves, no, my moves are more like a stripper than those ladies featured in the video. LOL! Think more Smooth hip swaying, moves more like how Rhianna moves from side to sid in this video


Advance to like 2:25 way in.




.

In my head I still move like my favorite girls, I miss this group


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 29, 2016)

Great videos April, thanks!


----------

